
Fired from tech company for being “unlikeable” while openly autistic - parakeetjeep
I have been openly autistic in my office.  I have been diagnosed with ASD level one.  I&#x27;m definitely a bit &quot;weird&quot; in that I enjoy sitting on the floor over a chair and other small and harmless things, but my understanding is that under ADA, as long as I can complete all essential functions of the job, I cannot be fired for simply being &quot;weird&quot; as that would be discrimination.<p>My employer did exactly that.  Decided that they didn&#x27;t like me, and made up some crap about people not wanting to work with me.  I immediately checked with all of the people I regularly work with and they all said they enjoyed working with me (I have this all in writing).<p>I have been very open about my diagnosis with my boss, and have asked him for assistance on multiple occasions while I was having stress induced difficulty at work.  There is no question my former employer knew I was autistic and required mild accommodation.<p>I was also very easily able to perform the essential duties of the job.  I was easily the best out of all other engineers in the office at doing the work that we do.  My productivity by one metric was equal to 40% of the total productivity for the entire office (for an essential job function).<p>Should I sue?
======
smt88
Whether you should sue depends on:

1\. The laws where you live. In some places, firing someone for being
unlikeable is legal.

2\. Many specifics that you haven't described, like whether you have
documentation of your autism or have assessed yourself.

3\. Whether your job required a lot of teamwork or client interaction.

My bottom-line recommendation is to get a free hour of advice from a lawyer
specializing in employment rights in your area. HN is a bad place to get legal
advice.

Also, if you're going to suggest that you were fired for being white, you
should have some evidence to back that up. Otherwise it makes you sound less
credible.

I imagine people aren't hired because of their skin color, but it seems
unlikely someone would be fired for being white. You were always white, so why
would it suddenly start bothering them after employing you for a while?

